# eagle 642 vs lowrance HDS-5



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new fish finder and am trying to get opinions on both of these units. The first question i have, is there much of a difference between the eagles 640x480 resolution and the Lowrance 480x480 resolution. Also with the eagle is comes in a fishelite and a seacharter, what is the difference? I noticed that the fishelite does not say it holds way points and the seacharter does, does this mean you have to have a chip for it or that they just didn't list it. Also the fishelite says it comes with a 200 kHz high-speed transducer and the chartplotter has a Dual frequency transducer, what is the difference in transducers? With the lowrance, do you think the 5in screen is too small, especially if i went with the side imaging upgrade in a few months.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have the 642igps and love it! Dropped it a doz times and it still works. Itll hold way points without the chip but it is an extra(chip). Youll want it. I got an ice package too so I can take it ice fishin an really use the gps because it dont have an ext antenna. Also has a flasher so I can zoom in on the bottom and still read the surface. I have 800 in mine. Wouldnt want a 5in screen but a dual freq should eliminate the side imaging. On runs at 10deg and the other at 40. One freq for deep water and one for shallow. Hope thats right!


----------

